# Recurrent miscarriage- did anything work?



## Vnt (Jun 15, 2016)

I have had a stillbirth (24 weeks due to abruption) followed by two healthy pregnancies, followed by 14 miscarriages (usually 6-7 weeks) . All standard recurrent miscarriage testing normal. Diagnosed as PCOS. High N k cells, high cytokines in the Chicagobloods and weak positive in LAD testing. Karyotyping normal and any miscarriage tissue tested normal as well as two PGS IVF cycles (all other 12 miscarriages after spontaneous pregnancies ) . I have taken clexane, asprin, progesterone, metaformin, predisinone, intralipids and Hydroxychloroquine in some combinations . Looking for advice on what immune protocol anyone else used that had so many miscarriages that worked . I have a prescription of Humira that I’m going to take for the one frozen embryo left - but just wondering if anyone else used any other treatments or medications that worked and if you did do you mind me asking what doctor prescribed these?thanks in advance


----------



## Besidetheseaside (Nov 11, 2015)

Hi
I'm so sorry to hear about all your losses. That must  have been very difficult for you to experience that again and again.
I also had a few miscarriages after top blastocyst transfers which didn't stick.
I had a hystero-salpingogram and it showed blocked tubes. You can still fall pregnant naturally (maybe only one tube is affected) but the blocked tube produces a toxic fluid which kills all embryos. If that's the case you have to get them removed, getting them clipped isn't enough. 
I felt pregnant straight afterwards. 
Before my successful pregnancy I took Doxycycline as my doctor suspected a chronic Endometritis which doesn't make any symptoms at all. I took them for one month but apparently 2 weeks are enough. 
Good luck!


----------

